# What are the classified ad sites for Japan?



## szegedin (Aug 21, 2014)

What is (are) the main* Japanese language* classified ad sites used in Japan to advertise apartments, cars, general goods and services & jobs -- equivalent to Craigslist? 

Many thanks


----------

